# Better Graphic Card ??



## pro26 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm unable 2 choose a gud graphic card within da range of 6k to 8k...plz help which 1's gud 4 gamin...??nd r ATI graphic cards as compatible wid every game as nvdia's....???


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 26, 2010)

hye dude. am also suffered from the same question... 
i will tell u if got an answer. do the same buddy


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2010)

I recently took a decision to buy a Ati 5670 chipset based card. It seems to be a good value for money investment. Although I think you might be able to get a better card if you have 8k for investment. As far as how nvidia and ati do when comparing each other you might want to check out the Fermi thread I think the links posted in it also has reviews of budget cards as well. Also didn't Digit / Chip come out with a budget card review recently?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 26, 2010)

hd4850  good vfm with some decent performance.


----------



## eman (Apr 29, 2010)

*Better Graphic Card*

To Me I Think Optics Picture Is Better and The Trailer Is Cool To But What Do Yall Think?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

ati radeon hd4850 will be the best in this range .


----------



## pro26 (Apr 30, 2010)

thx ppl 4 helpin out...but wat abt hd 5450??is it decent enough 4 gamin??


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 1, 2010)

HD5450 is a powerful one . See specshere


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

5450 is a low range graphic card it is available for around 3 to 4k .

5670 for Rs6,500.00
5750 for Rs8,400.00
5770 for Rs9,600.00
4850  forRs7,200.00

Approx prices will vary from company to company

Decide between these.


----------



## pro26 (May 1, 2010)

da thing is dell's new offer is dat dey r offerin hd 5450 1gb dd3 wid inspiron 580..so wanted 2 make sure if its a gud 1....


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

pro26 said:


> da thing is dell's new offer is dat dey r offerin hd 5450 1gb dd3 wid inspiron 580..so wanted 2 make sure if its a gud 1....




I think you want a configuration for around 40-45k
Are you interested in assembled computers.


----------



## pro26 (May 1, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> I think you want a configuration for around 40-45k
> Are you interested in assembled computers.




da dell offer on INSPIRON 580 which is wid hd 5450 costs approx. 50k...da whole config is perfect 4 me...jus wanna make sure da graphic card is decent enough 4 gamin or i'l hav 2 save sum money 4 investment on a graphic card seperatly...


----------

